# What if you found out your purpose in life was meaningless?



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 6, 2017)

There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_. 

How does that make you feel, and why?


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## New Age United (Oct 19, 2017)

I am becoming more and more nihilistic in my beliefs and it is actually coming as quite a relief. It is primitive thinking that has the need and desire for purpose and meaning; all my life I was searching for the meaning of life and until a few years ago it never occurred to me that life could be absolutely meaningless. Now that I have deduced that in fact it very well may be, It is liberating, it gives me the freedom to enjoy life rather than chasing dead ends around in my mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2017)

your life is only meaningless if you let it be that way. if you feel like you've accomplished something with your time here, thats all that should matter


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2017)

You have no idea of the effect I pose on the reverberation of the "Big Bang". Just wait.

Edit: I have high hopes for the positive nature of my children and their offspring.


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 19, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I am becoming more and more nihilistic in my beliefs and it is actually coming as quite a relief. It is primitive thinking that has the need and desire for purpose and meaning; all my life I was searching for the meaning of life and until a few years ago it never occurred to me that life could be absolutely meaningless. Now that I have deduced that in fact it very well may be, It is liberating, it gives me the freedom to enjoy life rather than chasing dead ends around in my mind.


Amen!


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Oct 19, 2017)

I wouldnt call it meaningless however I also wouldnt call it as obnoxiously important as some extremely disconnected/overly egotistical individuals seem to perceive their existence as being.

Truth is we are a tiny speck in a phenomenally vast universe. We come and then go about as quickly as a soil microbe ... In the grand scheme of things we are but an infinitesimal, split second, spark. 

So make the very best of it! 

Remember: cool is for fools but sincere knowledge, in ALL of its forms, promotes freedom.


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 19, 2017)

I agree with your premise. I don't agree with your conclusion. Those things do not indicate that life has no meaning, but rather that meaning dies with you like everything else. Meaning is just another part of your identity. In the same way that your preferences, your tastes for foods, your favorite songs, your pet peeves, are part of your identity. You've always known that those things will die when you die. If that hasn't ever bothered you, then it shouldn't bother you that meaning dies as well. Meaning is finite, but not non-existent. 

Also like your preferences, some of the stuff that means something to you is going to mean something to other people as well. If your accomplishments and actions and the way you live your life means something to you, chances are that they are always going to mean something to someone.


----------



## 3GT (Oct 19, 2017)

I grew up atheistic thinking there was no meaning to life and it was horrible I felt cheated to be conscious of my own experience yet be told I wasn't aloud to stay for long, then you're NOTHING. I think it's just the same as how religions where used for control, now atheism/nihilism is used to create a religion of the self/capitalism.

I believe we have nothing to do but love, experience, play or whatever we want to do with no seriousness about ourselves at all. Were the dancing loving jesters of the universe here to love  

Maybe I've tripped way too hard! This shit is way more than just some random nihilistic bullshit haha take a look around!


----------



## New Age United (Oct 19, 2017)

3GT said:


> I grew up atheistic thinking there was no meaning to life and it was horrible I felt cheated to be conscious of my own experience yet be told I wasn't aloud to stay for long, then you're NOTHING. I think it's just the same as how religions where used for control, now atheism/nihilism is used to create a religion of the self/capitalism.
> 
> I believe we have nothing to do but love, experience, play or whatever we want to do with no seriousness about ourselves at all. Were the dancing loving jesters of the universe here to love
> 
> Maybe I've tripped way too hard! This shit is way more than just some random nihilistic bullshit haha take a look around!


And what exactly should I be looking for? Can you explain to me how you are able to see meaning? I mean can you actually see it in the visual sense? I am looking around; I see beauty everywhere I look but no meaning whatsoever. Does meaning not require thought? Can't I construct and apply whatever meaning I like to something, anything, and therefore is it not just a figment of my imagination?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2017)

some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best

And always look on the bright side of life
Always look on the light side of life

If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle, that's the thing

why does there have to be meaning to life? isn't the joy you get out of it enough to give it meaning? maybe the point to life is just trying to get it right....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2017)

doesn't that guy ^ look familiar? handsome bugger


----------



## 3GT (Oct 19, 2017)

That's the problem with science being the new religion..

We need a new religion! Its called Human.


New Age United said:


> And what exactly should I be looking for? Can you explain to me how you are able to see meaning? I mean can you actually see it in the visual sense? I am looking around; I see beauty everywhere I look but no meaning whatsoever. Does meaning not require thought? Can't I construct and apply whatever meaning I like to something, anything, and therefore is it not just a figment of my imagination?


Everything, stair at dirt for all it matters "god" is everywhere/all. I can see meaning in experiencing anything. You can definitely assign meaning to anything you like and that will be true to your experience, not that you can't be deceived! Hell only exists in our minds and we create it, becausd were taught to not see meaning in everything from the second were born and language is used to trap our soul deep in our subconscious.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 19, 2017)

biologically speaking, the meaning and purpose of and in life is...


sex


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 19, 2017)

3GT said:


> That's the problem with science being the new religion..
> 
> We need a new religion! Its called Human.
> 
> Everything, stair at dirt for all it matters "god" is everywhere/all. I can see meaning in experiencing anything. You can definitely assign meaning to anything you like and that will be true to your experience, not that you can't be deceived! Hell only exists in our minds and we create it, becausd were taught to not see meaning in everything from the second were born and language is used to trap our soul deep in our subconscious.


what strain are you growing?


----------



## 3GT (Oct 19, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> what strain are you growing?


The trippy one mang.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 19, 2017)

3GT said:


> The trippy one mang.


b+ on the comeback, but however, not yet golden teacher status...

maybe a case of penis envy...


----------



## 3GT (Oct 19, 2017)

Woot that's so meaningful to me


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> biologically speaking, the meaning and purpose of and in life is...
> 
> 
> sex


Well, fuck.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well, fuck.


precisely

*f*ornication *u*nder the *c*onsent of the *k*ing


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> precisely
> 
> *f*ornication *u*nder the *c*onsent of the *k*ing


By this definition, Hugh Hefner should be venerated as a God.

Yea, and Darwin showed us the Way, the Truth and the Light!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> By this definition, Hugh Hefner should be venerated as a God.


you mean to tell me he isn't? 

lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 20, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?





Heisenberg said:


> I agree with your premise. I don't agree with your conclusion. Those things do not indicate that life has no meaning, but rather that meaning dies with you like everything else. Meaning is just another part of your identity. In the same way that your preferences, your tastes for foods, your favorite songs, your pet peeves, are part of your identity. You've always known that those things will die when you die. If that hasn't ever bothered you, then it shouldn't bother you that meaning dies as well. Meaning is finite, but not non-existent.
> 
> Also like your preferences, some of the stuff that means something to you is going to mean something to other people as well. If your accomplishments and actions and the way you live your life means something to you, chances are that they are always going to mean something to someone.


So I described the _biology_ of meaning; once you die, everything you ever were goes the way of the dodo. I think you described the meaning of our lives that we keep _in regards to others_ after we die. Our lives, _if we're lucky_, have meaning for others, they will carry on our legacy after we're gone. But what do we actually _mean_ to them? Sure, we made an impact, it might last _their_ entire life, but what about after that? You addressed this already; our meaning is finite, but not nonexistent. I think I can agree with that. Our life means something to us and those closest to us. When we're gone, and those of us we love, so is our meaning, and purpose. 

I suppose our ultimate purpose is to enrich the lives of those we come into contact with. It's tough and it takes a lot of work, especially in this world, but I think it's ultimately worth the effort. 

Thanks for the contribution, bud, I appreciate it


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So I described the _biology_ of meaning; once you die, everything you ever were goes the way of the dodo. I think you described the meaning of our lives that we keep _in regards to others_ after we die. Our lives, _if we're lucky_, have meaning for others, they will carry on our legacy after we're gone. But what do we actually _mean_ to them? Sure, we made an impact, it might last _their_ entire life, but what about after that? You addressed this already; our meaning is finite, but not nonexistent. I think I can agree with that. Our life means something to us and those closest to us. When we're gone, and those of us we love, so is our meaning, and purpose.
> 
> I suppose our ultimate purpose is to enrich the lives of those we come into contact with. It's tough and it takes a lot of work, especially in this world, but I think it's ultimately worth the effort.
> 
> Thanks for the contribution, bud, I appreciate it


I think we have to differentiate here between personal meaning, personal purpose, universal meaning and universal purpose. What was the meaning of Adolf Hitler 's life or Ghenglis Khan or Siddhartha Gautoma or Albert Einstein? I think meaning is more of a personal thing it very subjective, it is entirely a construct of the mind a can vary greatly from person to person. Purpose however is more concrete things have specific purposes a car is used for transportation a bridge is there so that vehicles can cross the water Etc. So what if Hitlers purpose was to bring the rapture upon the Jews as God said he would in TNT, what if Khans purpose was population control in Asia, what if Gautoma was here to spread enlightenment and Einstein to advance our understanding of physics? Are these purposes causal or acausal? Is there a conscious order in the universe or is everything randomly occurring? Is the future already set in stone or can we actually affect the outcome?


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

3GT said:


> That's the problem with science being the new religion..
> 
> We need a new religion! Its called Human.
> 
> Everything, stair at dirt for all it matters "god" is everywhere/all. I can see meaning in experiencing anything. You can definitely assign meaning to anything you like and that will be true to your experience, not that you can't be deceived! Hell only exists in our minds and we create it, becausd were taught to not see meaning in everything from the second were born and language is used to trap our soul deep in our subconscious.


What if God's intention was not a means to an end, what if there is no goal for humanity to achieve? What if God's intention was to create a paradise where people and animals could live, and knowing full well that suffering would force them to see the light unleashed the devil into this world? Is it OK if there is no point? Is it OK just to be alive and to truly Love the entire world? 

Like you said to Love, play, and do whatever we want to do with no seriousness about ourselves I think you touched on God's true intentions there.


----------



## Fractured but whole (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Bombattak (Oct 20, 2017)

Thats the reason why we should live as we want. No jobs, growing weed, smoking weed, eat what i want, sleep when i want. We only here for 80yrs approx and on this 80yrs,0-4yo you not really conscient, 4-14 child life and 60-80 many health problems will arrive, maybe cancer if you lucky and only get in this range of age.

So we live a real 46 yrs and minus 8h a days where u sleep so approx 15years of sleeping. 46-15=31
So we can say cocaine, crack and speed users live longer than normal ppl as they sleep less lollll.

So after this who the fuck wanna work 40hrs a week??? Fuck off


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2017)

Bombattak said:


> Thats the reason why we should live as we want. No jobs, growing weed, smoking weed, eat what i want, sleep when i want. We only here for 80yrs approx and on this 80yrs,0-4yo you not really conscient, 4-14 child life and 60-80 many health problems will arrive, maybe cancer if you lucky and only get in this range of age.
> 
> So we live a real 46 yrs and minus 8h a days where u sleep so approx 15years of sleeping. 46-15=31
> So we can say cocaine, crack and speed users live longer than normal ppl as they sleep less lollll.
> ...


We live a 'real' 46 years? Ridiculous!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2017)

New Age United said:


> What if God's intention was not a means to an end, what if there is no goal for humanity to achieve? What if God's intention was to create a paradise where people and animals could live, and knowing full well that suffering would force them to see the light unleashed the devil into this world? Is it OK if there is no point? Is it OK just to be alive and to truly Love the entire world?
> 
> Like you said to Love, play, and do whatever we want to do with no seriousness about ourselves I think you touched on God's true intentions there.


What if there is no God at all?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So I described the _biology_ of meaning; once you die, everything you ever were goes the way of the dodo. I think you described the meaning of our lives that we keep _in regards to others_ after we die. Our lives, _if we're lucky_, have meaning for others, they will carry on our legacy after we're gone. But what do we actually _mean_ to them? Sure, we made an impact, it might last _their_ entire life, but what about after that? You addressed this already; our meaning is finite, but not nonexistent. I think I can agree with that. Our life means something to us and those closest to us. When we're gone, and those of us we love, so is our meaning, and purpose.
> 
> I suppose our ultimate purpose is to enrich the lives of those we come into contact with. It's tough and it takes a lot of work, especially in this world, but I think it's ultimately worth the effort.
> 
> Thanks for the contribution, bud, I appreciate it


We can have a lasting impact. Imhotep is remembered. Thomas Edison, Ben Franklin, Albert Einstein, Carl Sagan and Martin Luther King, Jr are remembered. All for the lasting positive impact they made on other people's lives during their lifetime and long after.

The meaning of life is what each of us makes it. Sometimes that's a choice, often it's shaped by the circumstances we find ourselves in.

No one told me to do something that would leave a lasting positive impact on those who might come after me, that's a choice I made and that I'm trying to live up to. Keeps me out of trouble!

Otherwise, life gets... old.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 20, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?


I think that question should be addressed to people who are dying. Most likely you would get an unbiased answer.
we came from darkness and will go into darkness too.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 20, 2017)

My avatar is a pix of earth from the Jupiter region. Realizing the size of the universe is impossible, so is understanding our mission/purpose on this rock. Just be happy and shut the fuck up. We really don't have that much time to be a prick.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What if there is no God at all?


Quite possible, then paradise just naturally manifested and what we perceive as evil is just a product of the human condition.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We can have a lasting impact. Imhotep is remembered. Thomas Edison, Ben Franklin, Albert Einstein, Carl Sagan and Martin Luther King, Jr are remembered. All for the lasting positive impact they made on other people's lives during their lifetime and long after.
> 
> The meaning of life is what each of us makes it. Sometimes that's a choice, often it's shaped by the circumstances we find ourselves in.
> 
> ...


What about the people who had a lasting negative impact? Does evil and suffering not also serve a purpose? Isn't it possible that evil can lead good and vice versa?


----------



## 3GT (Oct 20, 2017)

New Age United said:


> What if God's intention was not a means to an end, what if there is no goal for humanity to achieve? What if God's intention was to create a paradise where people and animals could live, and knowing full well that suffering would force them to see the light unleashed the devil into this world? Is it OK if there is no point? Is it OK just to be alive and to truly Love the entire world?
> 
> Like you said to Love, play, and do whatever we want to do with no seriousness about ourselves I think you touched on God's true intentions there.


Wait did I say there was a goal to achieve haha? You're as always thinking the same as I'm trying to convey..

I think it's all ok always, though as you say the devil causes suffering here and it's exploited to control us.

Edit: of course its always OK.. In infinity/god/all or in meaninglessness haha.. Either way


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

3GT said:


> Wait did I say there was a goal to achieve haha? You're as always thinking the same as I'm trying to convey..
> 
> I think it's all ok always, though as you say the devil causes suffering here and it's exploited to control us.
> 
> Edit: of course its always OK.. In infinity/god/all or in meaninglessness haha.. Either way


That is just what I think of when someone says "the meaning of life" as if there is a specific goal for humans to achieve while they are here on earth, and that is what I mean by nihilism not that we can't apply personal meaning to our lives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2017)

maybe there is, and none of us know what it is, because we haven't gotten there yet....


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe there is, and none of us know what it is, because we haven't gotten there yet....


Very possible, I guess I'm an agnostic nihilist.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

MarWan said:


> I think that question should be addressed to people who are dying. Most likely you would get an unbiased answer.
> we came from darkness and will go into darkness too.


The very moment they learn the answer (if they ever do) is the moment they become permanently unable to share it with the rest of us.

The good news is that we will all get the same chance to learn, sooner or later.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

Moldy said:


> My avatar is a pix of earth from the Jupiter region. Realizing the size of the universe is impossible, so is understanding our mission/purpose on this rock. Just be happy and shut the fuck up. We really don't have that much time to be a prick.


So make the most of it, fucker! LOL

Just kidding, bro!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

New Age United said:


> What about the people who had a lasting negative impact? Does evil and suffering not also serve a purpose? Isn't it possible that evil can lead good and vice versa?


You have an excellent point.

There's no requirement that such lasting impact be a positive one.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe there is, and none of us know what it is, because we haven't gotten there yet....


If no one tells us, what's the difference between that and no meaning?


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 22, 2017)

I think that Homo sapiens are at a strange and difficult point in our evolution, where we can conceive of questions that our brains are not evolved enough to comprehend the answers to. So the gap between our ability to think up big questions and our ability to answer them, is filled in with mythologies, religions, or ideas like 'life might have a meaning'. Without these things to fill the gaps, I think we'd go mad. 

Since we can conceive of the idea that life could have meaning, it can be very difficult to accept the idea that it might not actually have one. It's like wrapping your brain around the concept of a soul, and then deciding that they don't exist and you don't have one. Experientially it can leave a person feeling empty. Magical thinking seems to be the glue that holds the disparate fragments of our understanding into a (hopefully) cohesive picture of reality. It can bridge the gap between the mysterious brain chemistry which makes up our emotional life, and our attempts at defining and understanding everything our senses report to us.

I think the longing for meaning is one more way we grapple with the general yearning to understand something beyond our native capacities. For instance: We know that we die, that everyone and every living thing eventually dies, and that alone leaves us staring into a void because the truth is, that's all we know. Everything else is speculation, it's all our brain's capacity to imagine without any data whatsoever. Take one step back and what we know is absolutely dwarfed by what we don't know. And how we face all that is unknown, whether it comes easily or with difficulty, informs every decision we make as much as what we think we know influences it. 

Giving this life meaning helps the narrative create a picture of a structured and coherent world, so that either we or some greater being appear to have some control, some direction/intention/design, in this river of time we are navigating. 

I spent decades trying to answer big questions, and ironically the closer I get to death, the less I know. Personally, I can't imagine an explanation for this world that has any semblance of a meaning inherently in it. My mind is too small, my brain too weak to conceive of a sentient being that would have intentionally created this world, and that the atrocities that occur daily are part of some greater meaning. It might exist, but it's beyond me. Given that limitation, I have to choose to believe that life has no inherent meaning, because the alternative is too absurd. 

If giving it meaning emboldens us to be better people, to do the right thing, then I'm all for meaning. Make up your meaning, make it bold, and know full well you invented it because it helps direct and steady you. Just know its yours, and no one else's. Or not. I really don't know anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2017)

maybe the whole thing is a test, and you get to leave when you finish....hopefully to move on to the next test, i'd hate to think that once you get it right, its all over


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe the whole thing is a test, and you get to leave when you finish....hopefully to move on to the next test, i'd hate to think that once you get it right, its all over


Reincarnation and Nirvana, according to Buddhism.


----------



## charface (Nov 29, 2017)

My purpose in life is meaningless.
I may be thought about a few years after I'm gone. A few People will carry with them pieces of me and even pass some of them down. But in the big scope of infinite time and space I won't even register as a blip.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2017)

have no idea, like to think the reincarnatist have it right, you gotta keep coming back and trying again, till you get it right


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 29, 2017)

I've made it through 32 years without a purpose. I think I could manage anonther decade or two.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I've made it through 32 years without a purpose. I think I could manage anonther decade or two.


Besides, that leaves more time for smoking weed.


----------



## Ghost67 (Nov 30, 2017)

energy doesn't cease to exist, no one understands the process that makes thought possible, who knows what the hell happens after we die? I like to think our consciousness exists outside of the body. I've worked in an old Nazi hanger in Germany that you would hear footsteps, people knocking on your door when the building was locked. Voices. Makes ya think.


----------



## charface (Nov 30, 2017)

Ghost67 said:


> energy doesn't cease to exist, no one understands the process that makes thought possible, who knows what the hell happens after we die? I like to think our consciousness exists outside of the body. I've worked in an old Nazi hanger in Germany that you would hear footsteps, people knocking on your door when the building was locked. Voices. Makes ya think.


I like to think I continue.
However I can't remember where I was before I was here so it's impossible for me to think my awareness will continue however it might


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 30, 2017)

I had a purpose. It sucks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2017)

why does there have to be a "purpose" ? isn't it enough to be alive? to have the chance to live, to enjoy life? some people need a purpose, they need a goal to achieve, or they don't feel valuable. some people can cruise through life, enjoying what it has to offer, and trying to share that joy with others. there's not only a place for both, there's a need for both.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

We have a marvelous computer in our heads, fully integrated into an amazing input/output device for understanding and manipulating the world.

But it only boots once.


----------



## MarWan (Dec 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We have a marvelous computer in our heads, fully integrated into an amazing input/output device for understanding and manipulating the world.
> 
> But it only boots once.


true that, except there are many viruses and worms that deliberately corrupts that marvelous computer so it won't function properly, porn is one of them.


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

MarWan said:


> true that, except there are many viruses and worms that deliberately corrupts that marvelous computer so it won't function properly, porn is one of them.


And cats. Not kidding I think I read they carry a virus that causes you to want to care for them. Freaks me out if it's true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2017)

i must be immune to the virus. i like cats, other peoples cats.


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i must be immune to the virus. i like cats, other peoples cats.


What if you found out taking care of cats was our true purpose.
Crazy cat ladies would get all the poozle


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2017)

if that's our true purpose, i'm not very impressed with the universe in general


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We can have a lasting impact. Imhotep is remembered. Thomas Edison, Ben Franklin, Albert Einstein, Carl Sagan and Martin Luther King, Jr are remembered. All for the lasting positive impact they made on other people's lives during their lifetime and long after.
> 
> The meaning of life is what each of us makes it. Sometimes that's a choice, often it's shaped by the circumstances we find ourselves in.
> 
> ...


In the universe's time, humans arrived on earth a few seconds ago and will disappear with no trace in another few seconds, so what you do here really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> In the universe's time, humans arrived on earth a few seconds ago and will disappear with no trace in another few seconds, so what you do here really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.


Only to the people we care about. That's enough for me.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 1, 2017)

Accepting one's powerlessness is the first step to enlightenment


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Accepting one's powerlessness is the first step to enlightenment


_"Once you've lost everything, you're free to do anything"_


----------



## gb123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Meaningless?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2017)

Meaningless? We have Islands in the So. Pacific to build! Hurry young man keep heading west.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 28, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> biologically speaking, the meaning and purpose of and in life is...
> 
> 
> sex


Discovering ones own infertility would resonate well with thread title?


----------



## mahiluana (Dec 29, 2017)

Humanrob said:


> difficult point in our evolution



evolution = ability to reproduce + variation + selection

Charles Darwin spelled this formula 300 years ago, and told us, that life and creation
is a long, wet and never ending chain.

Nobody and nothing can escape from this "game" called evolution - we are all inside - if we want or not.
It seems to be a universal rule, that even a stone or any other material can`t hide away -
not our spirit - nor the beauty and the uggly, that we create with this spirit.

Aristoteles said it much earlier, when he tried to give another brilliant definition of "GOD"

"THE UNMOVED MOVER" - was even a shorter concept of the same universal rule.



3GT said:


> We need a new religion!


I recommend "ART" as the new religion ***

so please "everybody is an artist" 

As an artist you can learn to celebrate :

- your abilities to reproduce your soul or any other concept of any other artist 
- your virtuosity
- trying to select by your own choise

this can put you in a position of god or a king ---> 

*What if you find out your purpose in life is - to be part of "GOD" and his creation with your own kingdom ?

- meaningless only the size of your castle
- because you are able to travel through time and space
- ! and state of mind ! 

I found it`s a relativ exciting journey to ride on a comet through the univers

but totally relativity also means chaos meaningfull = meaningless
half empty = half full
the last will be the first...*


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> evolution = ability to reproduce + variation + selection
> 
> Charles Darwin spelled this formula 300 years ago, and told us, that life and creation
> is a long, wet and never ending chain.
> ...


My body is part of evolution, but my mind is mine to do with as I see fit.

That is art.


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> my mind is mine


i hope so - but you can`t exclude your mind from evolution.
i`m shure it`s a conditioned, liquid chain, of whatever you have experienced in your life.

the evolution of spirit, mind and soul was also a chapter in Darwins` work.

google and me translated and interesting article from:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung/darwin-die-natur-der-seele/1313638.html

specially for you @ttystikk - a kind of spiritual "waterboarding"(sorry-) to enjoy, confirm and sign @ the end...

IT`S MY 2,5 KG BRAIN, THAT CREATES MY EGO

...and it is continuously conquered by manipulation (from outside ?)
...is education evolution of my spirit ???
even sleeping, dreaming... under your pillow there is a recreational facility for many subjects,
that frolic themselves in your subconscious...and form your "new" ego in the next morning.

************************************************************

Darwin
The nature of the soul
150 years after Darwin: As soon as it comes to the core of our ego, the theory of the British biologist is still alien to us. 
When Charles Darwin set foot on English mainland for the first time on October 2, 1836, after nearly five years on the world tour with the "Beagle", he was also close to stepping into new ground. He, the former student of theology, he who had planned on leaving the ship at the time of his departure to pursue a career as a country pastor, he was no longer the same. Too much had he seen on the way, too much seen. Something had changed in Darwin. In him already developed and unfolded that thought which would prove more than any other corrosive to our conventional image of God and the world.
And of ourselves: Darwin's thinking revolution is not just about the emergence of nature and the species we see around us. No, it affects us, and at heart, the core of our ego. Our soul.
Before Darwin, it was natural to see the genesis of the species, including man, as the creation of a god, an "intelligent designer". You did not know it better. You could not explain the complexity that nature presents to us everywhere.
And the explanatory approach, which was taken in the emergency, so had sense! Everything known from culture, from shoe to cathedral, was the work of a creator (shoemaker, architect) who was far more intelligent than his "creature." It had to be the same with nature and not least with ourselves: Man, too, had to be created by something even more clever than man himself - God.
Darwin turned this explanation upside down. He saw that it was different, even vice versa: A stupid process called evolution could produce something like intelligence. Evolution made possible what most had thought impossible: design without designer, creator without creator, intelligence without higher intelligence.
Darwin immediately recognized the dynamism of this thought: "You will moan now, wondering what kind of person you have wasting your time on," he wrote in 1844 in a letter to the botanist Joseph Dalton Hooker. It was the first time he had revealed his suspicions to anyone. "But I'm almost convinced (quite the contrary to my original opinion) that the species is not (it's as if I'm confessing a murder to you) immutable."
The previously unthought, the unthinkable was in the world.
Darwin was right, his thought is actually some kind of murder, not some: it's God himself that Darwin has on his conscience. Darwin has made God redundant as an explanation of the diversity of life on earth, at least more superfluously than anyone else before him.
Of course, the theory of evolution does not refute the hypothesis of God, no scientific theory can do that. It only makes the usual idea of God implausible. Darwin's theory of evolution can explain the complexity of nature on its own; it does not need an instance that itself remains unexplained. It is no coincidence that Nietzsche, who took note of Darwin, though he misunderstood him to a great extent, was to proclaim the death of God a few years later.
You'd think this is where it ends, Darwin's story, which will see a big anniversary next year. 2009 will be a Darwin year: 150 years ago, in 1859, his major work "Origin of Species" was published. At the same time celebrates the 200th birthday of Darwin, who was born on February 12, 1809 in Shrewsbury, England. However, there is much to suggest that history, especially as far as we humans are concerned, only starts at this point. That`s what Darwin anticipated in the end of his "Origin of Species": 
"Light will fall on the origin of man."
The theory of evolution inevitably leads to the insight that we humans are in a continuous line with the other living beings. This does not only apply to our body, to our instincts and instincts. This applies to our entire self, even and even to our "soul".
The soul, we feel, is somehow different, not of this world. We may accept that the brain is part of evolution, part of nature, not the soul, not the innermost, private core of our ego. From a Darwinian point of view, however, it is highly unlikely that our soul was suddenly planted in us in the course of evolution.
Rather, we must assume that the soul, too, is an evolutionary product that has gradually developed, with the brain, the organ of the soul. Mice probably already have a bit of soul, the many animals we breed industrially, and then eat, pigs for example, already have a little more soul, Monkeys even more, and man certainly has the most evolved soul. This simple thought that even the soul is a matter of evolutionary history and not an all-or-nothing phenomenon, breathed by God only to us, Homo privilegiensis was, comes with some consequences, which take some getting used to. God still plays a role, because "God," the dead man, lives on in our soul. Soberly formulated: Our soul has "divine" qualities - at least three. Darwin compels us to translate these seemingly divine qualities into natural ones, as in the genesis of species. The soul's first "divine" quality lies in its airy character. We have the impression that our soul, like God, is something out of the body, immaterial. We believe that there are two worlds: a physical world to which our body belongs, and a spiritual, psychic world. Darwin's theory of evolution, however, suggests that there is only one world, the physical one. We think we are controlling our material brain and body with our immaterial soul. The brain appears to us as a kind of laptop or Google of the soul: If we need information, then our brain, often, mostly, is there for us. However, this intuitive picture turns out to be absolutely misleading after three decades of modern brain research: Not ours Soul controls the brain, but the brain brings out our soul, together with the ego and "its" thoughts and feelings. Nietzsche had also seen through this when he stated that even the phrase "I think" is based on a false intuition that we are up to into the language are wrong about ourselves. In truth, said Nietzsche, it is the other way around: not "I think," but the brain is thinking of our ego! The reason why we are wrong about ourselves is, among other things, that we have the brain and the processes that play in it, do not feel it. Every time we are presented with a colorful picture of our illuminated upper room, we marvel again. We are astonished because we never see the work that the brain does. The brain works incognito, invisible, ghostly. We only perceive the results of this work. Have you ever tried to trace your thoughts? They seem to come out of nowhere! The ego, the soul, the thoughts, feelings - all that we just find. We feel, see our hands, our legs, our feet but not our brains. The brain also does not feel pain, which is why a tumor can grow until it is the size of a billiard ball. A stroke can change our personality or rob parts of our ego: language, emotions, memory content. When the brain is destroyed, as horribly as in Alzheimer's disease, our ego, our soul, is extinguished. Brain research has shown us what Darwin's theory implied from the beginning: that the soul is also corporeal. What leads to the second divine attribute of the soul: free will. God, the idea, created the world as the original creator. He set the whole thing in motion without anybody having moved him on his part. God is the "unmoved mover" Aristotle spoke of. Similarly, we think of our soul as the original creator of our deeds, the unmoved mover in our heads.


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 4, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> in our heads


If there were two worlds, one physical and one beyond physics, then there could be something like a stagnant mover in the head. But there is only one world, the physical, and that is causally closed. There is no uneffected work in it. Our ego is produced by the brain as well as all our thoughts. However, every current brain state is determined by the previous state as well as external stimuli and random processes. A free will is not only implausible from this point of view - it is physically impossible. To this devastating conclusion came Darwin in his later life, and he worried about it a lot. At one point he wrote: "Reflecting on these things, one doubts free will, every act (seems) determined by the hereditary constitution (and) the example of others, or the teaching of others." Darwin hoped that knowledge would not he was so afraid of the consequences. He suspected that should society lose its belief in free will, then our conventional notion of morality and responsibility would be shaken. In it, morality, lies the third core of the soul. Nature is beyond good and evil - man is not. Why? Where does our conscience come from? For the longest time in history, the answer was clear: God. God taught people to do the good. 
If there is no God, Dostoyevsky said, everything is allowed.
From a Darwinian point of view, moral rules, on the other hand, do not appear as divine, but as an adaptation to a socially complex world. Whose environment is a social - and the human environment is highly social, people survive practically only in groups - who behaves better not amoral as a psychopath, but morally, socially. Moral rules, responsibility, guilt, all that serves to survive in groups.
But if the free will is an illusion, then there is no such thing as "guilt" in an objective sense, then there is only guilt. This is the most radical conclusion that Darwin and brain research suggest to us: both free will and our moral feelings are constructions of a brain optimized by evolution. Evolution is not a philosopher. It does not matter to her that her creatures correctly recognize reality, but that they do not perish prematurely in this reality. If illusions serve survival, then evolution is also welcome to illusions.
Darwin himself came to this sobering conclusion in his last years, as did Nietzsche: free will, responsibility, guilt - all this seemed to both thinkers as more or less useful fictions. Darwin noted: "The disgust of bad guys (should) be no more than the disgust that someone feels at lazy eating. Pity should dispel disgust. Because meanness is just as little of human error as physical illness! "Nietzsche should later speak of the" innocence of becoming "and the" complete irresponsibility "of man.
Darwinian soul, that is not divine, but natural. Not our soul is divine, but we humans have created God according to our soul image.
That we are related to the monkeys - this drop was bitter, but we swallowed it. After all, there was that extra something in us, a divine spark, the soul. That even they could be a physical phenomenon, part of an aimless cosmos, which becomes mysteriously aware of itself in our brain, seems to us a strange, even absurd idea. As far as the core of our ego is concerned, Darwin, 200 years after his birth, 150 years after his theory, is still ahead of us.



ttystikk said:


> That is art.


2 paintings of my frolicing subconscious - treating the above subject 
- company and riding on my side as "underground terrorists of my mind" to help and serve me during my journey - travelling through time,space and mind.


http://www.artists.de/232553-macias555:sie-sollten-besser-auf-ihrem-eigenen-esel-reiten

View attachment 4067897 

http://www.artists.de/50247-macias555:j-disches-alphabet-malerei-in-zeiten-der-trockenh


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> If there were two worlds, one physical and one beyond physics, then there could be something like a stagnant mover in the head. But there is only one world, the physical, and that is causally closed. There is no uneffected work in it. Our ego is produced by the brain as well as all our thoughts. However, every current brain state is determined by the previous state as well as external stimuli and random processes. A free will is not only implausible from this point of view - it is physically impossible. To this devastating conclusion came Darwin in his later life, and he worried about it a lot. At one point he wrote: "Reflecting on these things, one doubts free will, every act (seems) determined by the hereditary constitution (and) the example of others, or the teaching of others." Darwin hoped that knowledge would not he was so afraid of the consequences. He suspected that should society lose its belief in free will, then our conventional notion of morality and responsibility would be shaken. In it, morality, lies the third core of the soul. Nature is beyond good and evil - man is not. Why? Where does our conscience come from? For the longest time in history, the answer was clear: God. God taught people to do the good.
> If there is no God, Dostoyevsky said, everything is allowed.
> From a Darwinian point of view, moral rules, on the other hand, do not appear as divine, but as an adaptation to a socially complex world. Whose environment is a social - and the human environment is highly social, people survive practically only in groups - who behaves better not amoral as a psychopath, but morally, socially. Moral rules, responsibility, guilt, all that serves to survive in groups.
> But if the free will is an illusion, then there is no such thing as "guilt" in an objective sense, then there is only guilt. This is the most radical conclusion that Darwin and brain research suggest to us: both free will and our moral feelings are constructions of a brain optimized by evolution. Evolution is not a philosopher. It does not matter to her that her creatures correctly recognize reality, but that they do not perish prematurely in this reality. If illusions serve survival, then evolution is also welcome to illusions.
> ...


Nice read, but my point is that while our brains might be the product of evolution, what we're doing with them definitely ISN'T.


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 5, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> be the product of evolution


 
The evolution of the spirit of Mr. ttystikk = his ability to reproduce this spirit + variation + selection

Starting as an embryo in your mothers`uterus as a fertilized single cell - you had no eyes, no ears.
Few months later you looked more like a tadpole 
- where was your mind, when you started to hear the heartbeat of your mother ?
- Where was it, when you heard your own voice for the first time - trying to spell or "reproduce" your first word ?
- was your first word "vertically growing" ???

Yes and NO

Up on word-babbles like dad, mom, dog or cat - your mind grew vertically - adding more sounds, voices, words, languages, ... each day and second - with all your growing senses, streched to a whole univers of persons, subjects, landscapes ...in a constantly changing world.

Can`t understand how you want to seperate the (your) mind from a process like evolution.
EVOLUTION is timeless, in all parts of the univers and the cosmos of your mind is integrated,
if you want or not... your body and your mind are changing...you are a very clear example for evolution.

evolution doesn`t urgently means positive or negative.

My definition of evolution: its a process, that can turn even a big, hard and "mindless" rock into the sand of a nice beach --- or even end up as ground rock flour and nutrients for your maryjane....
If then you get stoned on this beach with your maryjane 
you will understand why the good old indians told us -
that GOD is sleeping in the stones and breathing in the plants....


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 5, 2018)

still waiting for monkeys turning into men


----------



## New Age United (Jan 5, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> indians told us -
> that GOD is sleeping in the stones and breathing in the plants....


I like that did you come up with that yourself or is that an actual saying? A living universe. "The mind cuts things up into lifeless fragments" Tolle


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 5, 2018)

New Age United said:


> you come up


*God sleeps in the rock, dreams in the plant, stirs in the animal...and awakens in man.*
- Ibn al 'Arabi


----------



## New Age United (Jan 5, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> *God sleeps in the rock, dreams in the plant, stirs in the animal...and awakens in man.*
> - Ibn al 'Arabi


Genius is he native American, east Indian or Muslim?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Genius is he native American, east Indian or Muslim?


It's also a Taoist belief.


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 6, 2018)

New Age United said:


> is he native


i thought he was hindu, but now find him as one of the most popular sufi...born in spain and working and living in the arabien world of the 12th century a.c.

... anyway i like him and give him as a present the following extension:

Big Bang is the heart beat of GOD...

God sleeps in the rock, dreams in the plant, stirs in the animal...and awakens in man.

...after breakfast he drinks a cup of tea in the artists`studio -
smoking joints and talking about silly things...


https://de.scribd.com/document/17145733/Ibn-Al-Arabis-Doctrine-of-the-Oneness-of-Being-William-Chittick


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 6, 2018)

New Age United said:


> The mind cuts things up into lifeless fragments" Tolle



- Which mind ?
- Which state of mind ?
- Is our mind not like an ocean with subconciously flat and deep sea - small islands and big continents forming our concious -
always moving the coast + changing color and temperature with the moon and the sun - and always with the posibility to dive and find beautyfull little treasures ?
- Isn`t it possible for a mind to unify things and create a "whole lively single piece" ???

As a painter i pretend to unify lifeless colored fragments into a whole single piece...
... and Darwins formula 
EVOLUTION = ABILITY TO REPRODUCE * VARIATION * SELECTION
is just a perfect and olympic imperative for an artists workflow.

As long as there is a theory of "ONENESS" (or GOD) in any mind of a living person, there is hope to reproduce this spirit holding things and society together.

I guess Mr. Tolle is thinking more about the mainstream of mind -
which is definitly influenced by money and capitalism -
cutting the world in liveless pieces and giving them a price -
earning your money, cutting and dealing pieces 40h / week -
makes your mind get adapted and industriellised.

Looking from outside after a shower, shaved well and put in suitable clothes ,
we are all the same "normal member" of society.

Looking inside the head and minds - you can find unshaved mass murders and stinky liars -
that has nothing to do with the form of mind of a pure, true human being.

Outside you see, that we all share the ~ same DNA (phenotype)
But the sequence of a spiritual information must be inside your "ability to reproduce" this spirit.



ttystikk said:


> belief


Education (evolution of your mind) by parents, family, friends, teacher, idols.... ! and false prophets !...... - is not like a fixed DNA code - and like always depend on the function of a more or less smart and healthy DNA created brain
- the spiritual part of your worldview comes from outside of your physical cosmos
- with your individual experience and unique position in your time, in your places
and states of minds you hopefully fade your antennas well to stay a pure member.

But sick minds + brains are an emerging syndrome of society.
Neurotic people, burn-out, alzheimer, crystal cracked heroins....new york city and all the other big apples are very bussy places for psychologists.
Trump should have stayed there on the sofa - to talk with them about the "sick puppies" of this worlds`century. --- i understand what you mean, if you deny any evolution coming out of these babble-brains.
Every hour he spent in his office is a danger - and it`s not the only oval office in this world.
As we know the sick brain #1 of sick puppies can have an enormeous trigger and influence on Evolution.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> - Which mind ?
> - Which state of mind ?
> - Is our mind not like an ocean with subconciously flat and deep sea - small islands and big continents forming our concious -
> always moving the coast + changing color and temperature with the moon and the sun - and always with the posibility to dive and find beautyfull little treasures ?
> ...


And now we're talking about unnatural selection lol


----------



## New Age United (Jan 6, 2018)

mahiluana said:


> - Which mind ?
> - Which state of mind ?
> - Is our mind not like an ocean with subconciously flat and deep sea - small islands and big continents forming our concious -
> always moving the coast + changing color and temperature with the moon and the sun - and always with the posibility to dive and find beautyfull little treasures ?
> ...


The human mind, more specifically the human ego, Yes the mainstream. The mind is obsessed with time (past and future) it constantly thinks about time and cuts the world up into moments and negates the present.


----------



## mahiluana (Jan 7, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> unnatural selection


What`s that ?

the exception confirms the rule

sometimes the most stupid farmer is harvesting the biggest potatoes...
in the sense of "ONENESS" --- GOD is not always clever, smart and fit -
but always wins the race somehow.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 17, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?


Doesn't matter what I think about it


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 24, 2018)

We assign our own meaning to life. There is no intrinsic value to anything, only what we assign it.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 20, 2018)

I see our experiences on this planet as a day at an amusement park. Our souls chose to have this experience and our individual experiences get assimilated into collective consciousness. The individual experience can be as meaningful or meaningless as desired. Collective consciousness benefits from the collective experiences, good or bad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

the older i get, the more reincarnation appeals to me. you got to keep coming back and slogging through the shit till you start to be a better person. then you get a slightly better life to slog through, till you work yourself into a person the rest of the enlightened can abide, then you get to move on.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2018)

That's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

this is all just opinions....if anyone really knew for sure, well, i doubt anyone would believe them


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is all just opinions....if anyone really knew for sure, well, i doubt anyone would believe them


No, my beliefs are true, other people's are merely opinions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

i believe i'll not believe your beliefs.....and stick to believing my own...beliefs...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the older i get, the more reincarnation appeals to me. you got to keep coming back and slogging through the shit till you start to be a better person. then you get a slightly better life to slog through, till you work yourself into a person the rest of the enlightened can abide, then you get to move on.


I could be good with this. I wish I thought some of it meant something.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2018)

Lately I have been pondering odd things. Like when I was young I thought several things were my purpose, music for one. 

Now realize all the time I have invested, every song etc. 
Dies with me. 

It has no lasting value other than occupy my time. 

Relationships and shit you do with others will have a lasting effect. 

But in the face of infinity none of it is even a blip. 

But, still I play. 
I just understand it means nothing


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2018)

charface said:


> Now realize all the time I have invested, every song etc.
> Dies with me.
> 
> It has no lasting value other than occupy my time.


I 100% disagree

So many songs from dead bands have influenced the way I think and even speak

Music is one of those things that will last forever, long past the lifetime of the creator. Think of Mozart, Bach, and even so many of the modern day artists who will undoubtedly go down in music history as the greatest there ever was; Hendrix, Alice in Chains, Metallica, ACDC, Michael Jackson, so, so many. Johnny Cash.. NIN.. Dude, this stuff will last for generations after their composers are gone! You too. That's a little slice of immortality.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

yeah, maybe you never wrote a song that made it on the charts (or maybe you did, i dunno) but there's a chance that a piece of music you wrote will inspire a young musician, consciously or not, to write something great...
art...real art...never dies. it might be destroyed, but the ideas it inspired will carry it forward forever


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2018)

charface said:


> Lately I have been pondering odd things. Like when I was young I thought several things were my purpose, music for one.
> 
> Now realize all the time I have invested, every song etc.
> Dies with me.
> ...


i imagine your music is absolutely beautiful. Would you be so kind to share a song with me?


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i imagine your music is absolutely beautiful. Would you be so kind to share a song with me?


I really don't have anything recorded, 
Use to have stuff online but lost track of it. 

Its just average anyway. 
That's the nice thing about music you don't have to be great to enjoy it. 

For me its about chasing the thing down. Start playing and see what develops then move on.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 21, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I 100% disagree
> 
> So many songs from dead bands have influenced the way I think and even speak
> 
> Music is one of those things that will last forever, long past the lifetime of the creator. Think of Mozart, Bach, and even so many of the modern day artists who will undoubtedly go down in music history as the greatest there ever was; Hendrix, Alice in Chains, Metallica, ACDC, Michael Jackson, so, so many. Johnny Cash.. NIN.. Dude, this stuff will last for generations after their composers are gone! You too. That's a little slice of immortality.


Not bloody likely, in a few moments of universal time we, and this planet will disappear without a trace. So much for any slice of immortality


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 21, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Not bloody likely, in a few moments of universal time we, and this planet will disappear without a trace. So much for any slice of immortality


Well, I think you have a fundamental misunderstanding of the word.. Even if the world disappears in an instant, those songs that live on within our memory will remain immoral; that is, until the being without the capacity to remember said songs ceases to exist. _Nothing is actually immortal_. _So I hope you forgive me.. _


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 21, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, I think you have a fundamental misunderstanding of the word.. Even if the world disappears in an instant, those songs that live on within our memory will remain immoral; that is, until the being without the capacity to remember said songs ceases to exist. _Nothing is actually immortal_. _So I hope you forgive me.. _


Why will the songs be immoral? Seriously, the definition of immortal is eternal or lasting forever. Energy and matter can be neither created or destroyed, they are eternal as far as we know.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Not bloody likely, in a few moments of universal time we, and this planet will disappear without a trace. So much for any slice of immortality


none of us has any idea what comes after this. it may be nothing, it may be EVERYTHING...it may be anything in between..and none of us will know till we're gone from here and can't tell anyone.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> none of us has any idea what comes after this. it may be nothing, it may be EVERYTHING...it may be anything in between..and none of us will know till we're gone from here and can't tell anyone.


*I do, and I can prove it, but you have to drink my Koolaid. *

**

*I can convince an Atheist, not only of the existence of God, but of the sheer fact that he or she is a facet of God, in 3 hours, with 100% efficacy, without saying a word. I know, because I was an Atheist prior to Ayahuasca. I put down 4 years of hard drugs and decades of self-hatred and emotional deadness in 3 hours. I didn’t give stock to any of this shit until after Early May 2016. Now, I’m an Advaitin.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 22, 2018)

“People who have consumed ayahuasca report having spiritual revelations regarding their purpose on earth, the true nature of the universe as well as deep insight into how to be the best person they possibly can.[41][42] This is viewed by many as a spiritual awakening and what is often described as a rebirth.[43][15] In addition, it is often reported that individuals feel they gain access to higher spiritual dimensionsand make contact with various spiritual or extra-dimensional beings who can act as guides or healers.[44]”

———————

“*Advaita Vedanta* (IAST, Advaita Vedānta; Sanskrit: अद्वैत वेदान्त, literally, not-two), originally known as *Puruṣavāda*,[1][note 1] is a school of Hindu philosophy and religious practice, and one of the classic Indian paths to spiritual realization.[2] The term Advaita refers to its idea that the soul (true Self, Atman) is the same as the highest metaphysical Reality (Brahman). The followers of this school are known as Advaita Vedantins, or just Advaitins,[3] and they seek spiritual liberation through acquiring vidyā (knowledge)[4] of one's true identity as Atman, and the identity of Atman and Brahman.[5][6][7]

Advaita Vedanta traces its roots in the oldest Upanishads. It relies on three textual sources called the Prasthanatrayi. It gives "a unifying interpretation of the whole body of Upanishads", [8] the Brahma Sutras, and the Bhagavad Gita.[9][10] Advaita Vedanta is the oldest extant sub-school of Vedanta,[note 2] which is one of the six orthodox (āstika) Hindu philosophies (darśana). Although its roots trace back to the 1st millennium BCE, the most prominent exponent of the Advaita Vedanta is considered by the tradition to be 8th century scholar Adi Shankara.[11][12][13]”


----------



## Splaap (Mar 22, 2018)

Buy a funny hat?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 22, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Buy a funny hat?


----------



## Splaap (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2018)

When I find out that my purpose in life is meaningless, I go find another one.

It's happened before. Life is about moving forward.

Love is immortal. Duration has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> When I find out that my purpose in life is meaningless, I go find another one.
> 
> It's happened before. Life is about moving forward.
> 
> Love is immortal. Duration has nothing to do with it.


"Love is immortal. Duration has nothing to do with it" 
Thats what I tell the wife.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> "Love is immortal. Duration has nothing to do with it"
> Thats what I tell the wife.


*“Be Here Now.”*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *I do, and I can prove it, but you have to drink my Koolaid. *
> 
> *View attachment 4110006*
> 
> *I can convince an Atheist, not only of the existence of God, but of the sheer fact that he or she is a facet of God, in 3 hours, with 100% efficacy, without saying a word. I know, because I was an Atheist prior to Ayahuasca. I put down 4 years of hard drugs and decades of self-hatred and emotional deadness in 3 hours. I didn’t give stock to any of this shit until after Early May 2016. Now, I’m an Advaitin.*


I'd like to try the DMT experience. Will have to try and locate some.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I'd like to try the DMT experience. Will have to try and locate some.


*It’s not too hard, seeing as DMT exists in everything that lives, including in our brains. The trick is to find a plant that has a high alkaloid content and combining with either Syrian Rue seed, Banisteriopsis caapi vine, or any other plant containing the RIMAs Harmaline and Harmine. In the right dosage, of course. And you have to avoid all substances except weed and eat a bland diet for at least a week. Avoid opiates, amphetamines, alcohol, benzos, and antidepressants, in particular.*


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2018)

What if you found out your purpose was to be a part of a collective whose
Purpose was to continue creation of the universe via Quantum shizznit


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2018)

Or
The grand architect needs us to feed the ducks bread


----------



## Splaap (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *“Be Here Now.”*


All of time is likely simultaneous. Our odd perception
of cause and effect is misinterpretation of our only
interface with an unimaginable multi-dimensional
reality. At least that's what Granny used to say.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

Splaap said:


> All of time is likely simultaneous. Our odd perception
> of cause and effect is misinterpretation of our only
> interface with an unimaginable multi-dimensional
> reality. At least that's what Granny used to say.


*That is exactly what I saw. All time happening simultaneously. Stars exploding and throwing matter across the universe to get caught in the gravitational orbit of our star, the Sun, and condense into planets; that exploded star matter carrying stellar fungal spores which we eventually evolved from. And the dimension nearest to this one after, where a vast, conscious energy was waiting to greet me. All of my senses grew extra senses and became one, like a sort of psychic omniscience. We communicated through pure intention.*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *It’s not too hard, seeing as DMT exists in everything that lives, including in our brains. The trick is to find a plant that has a high alkaloid content and combining with either Syrian Rue seed, Banisteriopsis caapi vine, or any other plant containing the RIMAs Harmaline and Harmine. In the right dosage, of course. And you have to avoid all substances except weed and eat a bland diet for at least a week. Avoid opiates, amphetamines, alcohol, benzos, and antidepressants, in particular.*


Wow, didn't realize it took so much prep. Guess I'll rethink my quest! I'm on a low dose SSRI.


----------



## charface (Mar 23, 2018)

I picture us as something like the soil food web. 

Just like that asshole mole in the yard
Is busy spreading bacteria while we chase him around in a murderous rage
Who knows what unseen shit we are stirring up. 
Maybe he needed to die then and there to create death bugs that also have a mission

I feel we must be providing some simple, useful earthly duty like buzzards, but also some crazy spiritual thing. 

What I wonder is are we able as humans to fuck it up with our higher thinking and negative actions. 

Or are they exactly what we were put her for 

The universe required a spastic, meat eating machine who sometimes goes haywire and kills a bunch of shit. 

Perfect


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Wow, didn't realize it took so much prep. Guess I'll rethink my quest! I'm on a low dose SSRI.


*I think if you took a week off, you’ll find you won’t need it anymore. Ayahuasca = Dimethyltryptamine. Serotonin = 5-Hydroxytryptamine. We invented SSRIs through our understanding (and misunderstanding) of the role and significance of the Serotonin receptor 5-HT2A in the role of psychedelics treating depression in the ‘50s and ‘60s. Instead of a pill a day, you’ll only need Ayahuasca once or twice a year. Totally life-changing.*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *I think if you took a week off, you’ll find you won’t need it anymore. Ayahuasca = Dimethyltryptamine. Serotonin = 5-Hydroxytryptamine. We invented SSRIs through our understanding (and misunderstanding) of the role and significance of the Serotonin receptor 5-HT2A in the role of psychedelics treating depression in the ‘50s and ‘60s. Instead of a pill a day, you’ll only need Ayahuasca once or twice a year. Totally life-changing.*


I've gone off SSRI before and it is not at all recommended you go cold turkey. You can feel great for first week but then the shit hits the fan. Had my first experience with brains zaps doing that! Anyway, I agree SSRI are kind of nasty shit that I would like to live without. I could see tapering off again now that I have more anxiety coping skills. Just out of curiousity, what is the effect of people on SSRI taking DMT? Why is it not recommended?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I've gone off SSRI before and it is not at all recommended you go cold turkey. You can feel great for first week but then the shit hits the fan. Had my first experience with brains zaps doing that! Anyway, I agree SSRI are kind of nasty shit that I would like to live without. I could see tapering off again now that I have more anxiety coping skills. Just out of curiousity, what is the effect of people on SSRI taking DMT? Why is it not recommended?


*You risk the potential for Serotonin Storm or Serotonin Syndrome and dying of seizures. It’s safe if you follow my instructions. If you ignore the bland diet, at least eat plain the day of and fast 6-8 hours prior.

Don’t ever drop something habitual cold turkey. I never meant to suggest that. But if you ever get curious, this is a more permanent treatment/cure.*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 23, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *You risk the potential for Serotonin Storm or Serotonin Syndrome and dying of seizures. It’s safe if you follow my instructions. If you ignore the bland diet, at least eat plain the day of and fast 6-8 hours prior.
> 
> Don’t ever drop something habitual cold turkey. I never meant to suggest that. But if you ever get curious, this is a more permanent treatment/cure.*


That's some good info! Thanks boss!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2018)

A zygote is a gamete's way of producing more gametes. This may be the purpose of the universe.
-Robert Heinlein


----------



## Splaap (Mar 31, 2018)

Mark Haddon said that life is like prime numbers. When
you remove all the patterns in a fractal universe you are
left with only primes. Primes themselves either have no
intrinsic "meaning" or their meaning is well beyond our
capacity to satisfy our urge to always tease out a why.


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Mark Haddon said that life is like prime numbers. When
> you remove all the patterns in a fractal universe you are
> left with only primes. Primes themselves either have no
> intrinsic "meaning" or their meaning is well beyond our
> capacity to satisfy our urge to always tease out a why.


My uncle said we were extra fancy worm food


----------



## Splaap (Mar 31, 2018)

charface said:


> My uncle said we were extra fancy worm food


 A Worm Food theory of life is kinda poetic.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 1, 2018)

charface said:


> My uncle said we were extra fancy worm food


Neil deGrasse Tyson agrees with your Uncle.


----------



## charface (Apr 1, 2018)

Really we are just a part of an ecosystem, the difference between me and a slug is that as far as we know a slug don't contemplate his roll.
He simply does slug stuff then when he dies is recycled.

Now if there actually is a spiritual aspect I cant know.

But the physical part Im sure about.
Until we get to the quantum shit, at that point im as about as knowledgeable as said slug.

So if you want to fulfill your true purpose breed a few times, eat a nutrient rich diet then die someplace secluded so they cant find and seal your icky rotting goodness in a bug proof box where it will go to waste.


----------



## Splaap (Apr 1, 2018)

charface said:


> Really we are just a part of an ecosystem, the difference between me and a slug is that as far as we know a slug don't contemplate his roll.
> He simply does slug stuff then when he dies is recycled.
> 
> Now if there actually is a spiritual aspect I cant know.
> ...


If we are primarily food for worms then why couldn't our
real purpose as easily be comic relief for the cockroaches?
Asking for a friend.


----------



## charface (Apr 1, 2018)

Splaap said:


> If we are primarily food for worms then why couldn't our
> real purpose as easily be comic relief for the cockroaches?
> Asking for a friend.


Could be, 
Im still not sure if we surpassed what evolution had in mind while we were developing or if we are doing exactly what was needed, ie:building, destroying, creating internets etc..


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 1, 2018)

charface said:


> Could be,
> Im still not sure if we surpassed what evolution had in mind while we were developing or if we are doing exactly what was needed, ie:building, destroying, creating internets etc..


Evolution doesn't have a mind or goals.


----------



## charface (Apr 1, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Evolution doesn't have a mind or goals.


I guess i mean the life cycle has needs in order to sustain and progress,


----------



## tstick (Apr 9, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?


It's kinda bleak....but it's only bleak when I think about it.  And after death, everything that made thinking possible will disintegrate, anyway, so there won't be anything left with which to feel things. Maybe if there is some unmeasurable aura to us....THEN maybe it will become part of some kind of transformation from human to------? But I guess we will wait and see.....or not.


----------



## PungentPete (Apr 9, 2018)

I grow...Therefore I am...


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2018)

The theory that everything came by chance and so did life and our own consciousness, would be all too convincing, except that I could not find a reason for why the laws of nature are the way that they are. Why is the speed of light such and why can't anything go faster? Why does light itself challenge the theory of relativity? If a spaceship is going at 1/2 the speed of light in one direction and a light beam was shot in the same direction, the light will never cross the light speed due to the initial velocity of the spaceship. More strangely, if the light beam is shot in the opposing direction of the ship, it will not go any slower than light, but it will go out exactly at the speed of light. Why is gravity calculated in such a way and why do the formulas for energy work the way that they do, creating all this danger and excitement in the known universe? Such deep questions leave me baffled and the thing that I know best, is that we know all way too little.


----------



## Splaap (Apr 9, 2018)

zem said:


> The theory that everything came by chance and so did life and our own consciousness, would be all too convincing, except that I could not find a reason for why the laws of nature are the way that they are. Why is the speed of light such and why can't anything go faster? Why does light itself challenge the theory of relativity? If a spaceship is going at 1/2 the speed of light in one direction and a light beam was shot in the same direction, the light will never cross the light speed due to the initial velocity of the spaceship. More strangely, if the light beam is shot in the opposing direction of the ship, it will not go any slower than light, but it will go out exactly at the speed of light. Why is gravity calculated in such a way and why do the formulas for energy work the way that they do, creating all this danger and excitement in the known universe? Such deep questions leave me baffled and the thing that I know best, is that we know all way too little.


Still, the question "why" is an unanswerable one. Unless you are satisfied with
one pat socio-religious answer or another. Those are largely a function of geography
and tend to be often corrupted by a sense of exclusivity. We don't get to know why.
We do get to think that we are hot shit and that GOD must look a lot like us. Crystals
form in predictable patterns, clays align, membranes form and a kind of self replication
that presages and even predicts life is "born". Improbable events, given enough time,
become certainties. Entropy did the rest. That's what Granny used to say anyhow.


----------



## zem (Apr 10, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Still, the question "why" is an unanswerable one. Unless you are satisfied with
> one pat socio-religious answer or another. Those are largely a function of geography
> and tend to be often corrupted by a sense of exclusivity. We don't get to know why.
> We do get to think that we are hot shit and that GOD must look a lot like us. Crystals
> ...


If I were creating a new reality like a video game, I would definitely set new laws for physics. Those initial numbers that are and only are because they are, had to be set by some deciding force. I believe that this topic isway beyond what the human mind can comprehend.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

"meaning" is a human construct. we seek for purpose, but have no idea if there is one. i long ago gave up on "purpose".
i just try to live a decent life. i'm not a hero, but i try not to ignore anyone in trouble. i'm not an overly generous person, but i do my best to help those i actually think need help.
i guess as i've gotten older, my "meaning" in life has become being able to look at myself in the mirror in the morning without being disgusted. to be able to go to bed at night without something i've done that day keeping me from going to sleep. i can't control anyone else, i can't make anyone else a better person, but i can keep trying to improve myself.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

If I found out my purpose in life was meaningless I'd change my avatar to




, hate my own race, work for a pot forum to stir up shit, race bait, gain hits


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

zem said:


> If I were creating a new reality like a video game, I would definitely set new laws for physics. Those initial numbers that are and only are because they are, had to be set by some deciding force. I believe that this topic isway beyond what the human mind can comprehend.


i'm not sure about the deciding force. but... thing's work the way they do for a reason. i don't think creating the universe is like being an admin in a game, where you can control everything. if you have solid objects, they have rules that apply to them. there are rules that apply to energy, theres a web that holds EVERYTHING together, and if you start changing parameters shits going to fall apart.


----------



## zem (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure about the deciding force. but... thing's work the way they do for a reason. i don't think creating the universe is like being an admin in a game, where you can control everything. if you have solid objects, they have rules that apply to them. there are rules that apply to energy, theres a web that holds EVERYTHING together, and if you start changing parameters shits going to fall apart.


 What if the speed of light was half or double what it is? What if gravity was much stronger or weaker than it is? And the formulas to calculate projectiles make for a very violent and dangerous universe. A small sized rock can destroy a planet if travelling fast enough. The laws of physics had to be set by some deciding force. The speed of light being the universe's speed limit makes all this game much more difficult and baffling. I am not a religious person as I do not believe that any religion is true. However, I believe that there is knowledge and intelligence beyond our own out there, that we are simply unable to even comprehend. We humans cannot even wrap our minds around infinity so I don't believe any of the aggressive fanatic absolute atheism theories to be true either.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

what if pigs could fly? you'd be a lot more pissed if one shit on your freshly washed car than if a pigeon did it. 
"what if" is a meaningless statement. it's fantasy, it's supposition. we have to deal with "WHAT IS"....if people could just spend 10% of the effort on WHAT IS that they spend on what if, this would be a much different world


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

what if it _wasnt_ a fart


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

that's one of the mysteries that should never be solved


----------



## charface (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> what if it _wasnt_ a fart


Solid


----------



## zem (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't know anything about this topic and neither does anyone really. Just that my perception of life and the universe is that it is one strange place stranger than fiction. All this reality, when I think about it, makes me feel that it is very strange indeed.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 12, 2018)

we're here to be protectors of mother earth and all her creatures. to form a kingdom of earth, with everything living in harmony with the next. a perfect harmonious environment. passing down the knowledge to the next generation created with pure genetic codes/sacred reproduction. we do the opposite now, harm the earth and its creatures, and sex for no purpose other than the feelgoods. my opinion. theres no way in hell everything just "IS". everything has a purpose and a purpose behind the purpose to the purpose


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2018)

517BlckBerry said:


> we're here to be protectors of mother earth and all her creatures. to form a kingdom of earth, with everything living in harmony with the next. a perfect harmonious environment. passing down the knowledge to the next generation created with pure genetic codes/sacred reproduction. we do the opposite now, harm the earth and its creatures, and sex for no purpose other than the feelgoods. my opinion. theres no way in hell everything just "IS". everything has a purpose and a purpose behind the purpose to the purpose


but what if you found out it was all meaningless?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

we provide the meaning to our lives. if there is any higher meaning to the universe, no one is coming to inform us of it.
if you can go to bed at night with a clear conscience, if you can look at yourself in the mirror and not be ashamed, if people aren't upset to see you coming...isn't that enough meaning?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 17, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> but what if you found out it was all meaningless?


I personally can't even fathom that. After studying things like sacred geometry/ golden ratio in nature/ how the universe operates to how an ant farm operates...everything is connected. So for there to be No purpose to any of it, well that would be more far fetched than a guy with a white beard sitting in the clouds in my opinion lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what if pigs could fly? you'd be a lot more pissed if one shit on your freshly washed car than if a pigeon did it.
> "what if" is a meaningless statement. it's fantasy, it's supposition. we have to deal with "WHAT IS"....if people could just spend 10% of the effort on WHAT IS that they spend on what if, this would be a much different world


It turns out that dinosaurs fly and they're still here.

And some of them taste like chicken.

How about that shit?

Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we provide the meaning to our lives. if there is any higher meaning to the universe, no one is coming to inform us of it.
> if you can go to bed at night with a clear conscience, if you can look at yourself in the mirror and not be ashamed, if people aren't upset to see you coming...isn't that enough meaning?


This is good enough for me; to leave behind a contribution for those who come after me to benefit from if they want.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Apr 25, 2018)

There was a time when more people were searching for meaning. A grand time when pure lsd and psylocibin were as easy to obtain as marijuana (sometimes easier) those days are over and with them went a certain mystery, wonder and spiritual pursuit. Now what do we have? Well quite a few lazy know it alls. Who seem to believe obscene self absorption, fractured egos, the internet and a chronic apathy are the answers to most everything. We fucked up. We let go of the wonder. We decided somewhere along the line our egos are somehow more important than the truth. These are not the best of times nor are they the wisest. A cookie cutter culture spiritually devoid lazier both physically and emotionally than ever before. Ignorant is a good word for it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 26, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> There was a time when more people were searching for meaning. A grand time when pure lsd and psylocibin were as easy to obtain as marijuana (sometimes easier) those days are over and with them went a certain mystery, wonder and spiritual pursuit. Now what do we have? Well quite a few lazy know it alls. Who seem to believe obscene self absorption, fractured egos, the internet and a chronic apathy are the answers to most everything. We fucked up. We let go of the wonder. We decided somewhere along the line our egos are somehow more important than the truth. These are not the best of times nor are they the wisest. A cookie cutter culture spiritually devoid lazier both physically and emotionally than ever before. Ignorant is a good word for it.


Speak for yourself.

I haven't lost my sense of wonder, or purpose.


----------



## alltatup (Apr 26, 2018)

CheesyBo, If you were young in the 60s-70s, then you are my contemporary. And I often find myself pondering how different my perspective is on a whole bunch of stuff precisely because I have so much memory (I'm 65). So I kind of chuckle to myself when I look down on my millenium students who are tethered to their cell phones, and I remember that I'm getting old, so of course I can't relate to what's important to a 20 year old today--in the same way that the old squares couldn't relate to us hippies back in the day. Indeed, they were appalled by us, I think in much the same way that I'm appalled by cell phone co-dependency today. 

But I don't want to be one of those old farts who complains about how shitty everything is these days. 

And Blickberry I agree with you: mother nature keeps me going and believing that extraordinary occurances are all around me: the praying mantis who takes up residence in my garden, the blooming clematis, the hushed lullabye of the rain, mother nature holds me and keeps me safe in spite of all the silly human insanity.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2018)

alltatup said:


> CheesyBo, If you were young in the 60s-70s, then you are my contemporary. And I often find myself pondering how different my perspective is on a whole bunch of stuff precisely because I have so much memory (I'm 65). So I kind of chuckle to myself when I look down on my millenium students who are tethered to their cell phones, and I remember that I'm getting old, so of course I can't relate to what's important to a 20 year old today--in the same way that the old squares couldn't relate to us hippies back in the day. Indeed, they were appalled by us, I think in much the same way that I'm appalled by cell phone co-dependency today.
> 
> But I don't want to be one of those old farts who complains about how shitty everything is these days.
> 
> And Blickberry I agree with you: mother nature keeps me going and believing that extraordinary occurances are all around me: the praying mantis who takes up residence in my garden, the blooming clematis, the hushed lullabye of the rain, mother nature holds me and keeps me safe in spite of all the silly human insanity.


Pray humans don't destroy mother nature, at least until you and I have gone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2018)

the only way we'll ever "destroy" the earth is an extended nuclear conflict. we'll destroy our ability to live on the earth, and the earth will keep on, just like it is now. whatever survives our stupidity will slowly evolve, until they get their chance to make it or fail....
the earth has survived massive volcanic eruptions, pole changes, meteor strikes....we're a pimple on its ass....an infected, pus filled pimple


----------



## alltatup (Apr 27, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Pray humans don't destroy mother nature, at least until you and I have gone.


Oh, hell, ttystick, that ain't the answer, cuz we'll be back... If humans do wipe out most species, then the earth will be able to spend some time cleaning herself up, and she'll start again... We'll be back, first as primoridal ooze, eventually as primates.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2018)

alltatup said:


> Oh, hell, ttystick, that ain't the answer, cuz we'll be back... If humans do wipe out most species, then the earth will be able to spend some time cleaning herself up, and she'll start again... We'll be back, first as primoridal ooze, eventually as primates.


Noooooo WE won't. Whatever evolves will. 

I'd much rather not fuck the place up in the first place.


----------



## alltatup (Apr 28, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Noooooo WE won't. Whatever evolves will.
> 
> I'd much rather not fuck the place up in the first place.


It depends on whether or not you believe in reincarnation. I do believe that we will reap what we sow and that whatever mess we make, we'll be back until we learn how to clean it up.

It breaks my heart every day to watch what's happening to the planet, the ice caps, the polar bears, the barrier reefs, etc. etc. But I have infinite faith in mother nature.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 28, 2018)

zem said:


> The theory that everything came by chance and so did life and our own consciousness, would be all too convincing, except that I could not find a reason for why the laws of nature are the way that they are. Why is the speed of light such and why can't anything go faster? Why does light itself challenge the theory of relativity? If a spaceship is going at 1/2 the speed of light in one direction and a light beam was shot in the same direction, the light will never cross the light speed due to the initial velocity of the spaceship. More strangely, if the light beam is shot in the opposing direction of the ship, it will not go any slower than light, but it will go out exactly at the speed of light. Why is gravity calculated in such a way and why do the formulas for energy work the way that they do, creating all this danger and excitement in the known universe? Such deep questions leave me baffled and the thing that I know best, is that we know all way too little.


Quantum entanglement, or "spooky action at a distance," as Einstein once described it, seems to nullify the theory of light being the fastest speed.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 28, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> but what if you found out it was all meaningless?


Clearly this would be a conclusion reached in a state of darkness. Get to place of light and tap into collective consciousness. Ask your purpose and you will get directed towards your purpose, it will feel right.


----------



## alltatup (Apr 29, 2018)

*And who or what would determine the meaningless of one's life?* A laboratory? "God"?

To believe it's meaningless constitutes a belief--that's all. We can use all kinds of metaphorical language to describe or assert how the belief "colors" our perception of what goes on around us, or how it generates certain paths of action and behavior, or to misquote the Buddha, how it "creates" our reality. But all that is is metaphorical language about the belief.

There's no scientific proof of *what a belief does*.

I agree with you, Bugeye: the better course of action is *to believe in* the place of light, perceive it and guide one's consciousness into it. I believe that humans feel better doing whatever they do if they believe they act _purposefully_. But I recognize it as a belief, and I see in the world all around me that billions of people have different motivations for the courses of action they choose. I don't take for granted that living middle class in the USA, I have the luxury of philosophizing about all of this--which billions of others don't.

I haven't read this entire thread, but if someone concludes or believes that his/her purpose is meaningless, what to do? Perhaps discuss it a bit, see if the belief can be mobilized (as some can, while others may be too deeply entrenched). But I'm no proselytizer. I'm just going to fall back on my own beliefs in karma and reincarnation. I'll think, whatever karma I don't resolve this time around, perhaps I'll be able to clean it up next time. But I try not to project my beliefs onto others. It's my belief system predicated on trying to do what brings the most happiness and peace into my life. Shantideva writes, "Happiness generates virtue."


----------



## alltatup (Apr 29, 2018)

Heisenberg said:


> I agree with your premise. I don't agree with your conclusion. Those things do not indicate that life has no meaning, but rather that meaning dies with you like everything else. Meaning is just another part of your identity. In the same way that your preferences, your tastes for foods, your favorite songs, your pet peeves, are part of your identity. You've always known that those things will die when you die. If that hasn't ever bothered you, then it shouldn't bother you that meaning dies as well. Meaning is finite, but not non-existent.
> 
> Also like your preferences, some of the stuff that means something to you is going to mean something to other people as well. If your accomplishments and actions and the way you live your life means something to you, chances are that they are always going to mean something to someone.


I think that one could counter-argue for the impact we have goes on; people who are now dead had a tremendous impact on the course of my life; I think one of our purposes here is to help alleviate suffering, and that's an impact that can go on and on: each one teach one...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Quantum entanglement, or "spooky action at a distance," as Einstein once described it, seems to nullify the theory of light being the fastest speed.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement


possible, but until we're able to travel as sub atomic particles, not very useful


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

i don't think we're here to do anything in particular. we're not mother nature's protectors, we're her children, and terrible children we are.
the purpose of our existence is to improve ourselves. to learn to live on our world without destroying our place in its ecology. without destroying anything, needlessly. never know what you're going to need later, maybe those carrier pigeons and dodos would have been real handy to have in the future...but we'll never know


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> possible, but until we're able to travel as sub atomic particles, not very useful


Maybe for communications?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

sure, and also security applications, all kinds of uses, but not travel


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think we're here to do anything in particular. we're not mother nature's protectors, we're her children, and terrible children we are.
> the purpose of our existence is to improve ourselves. to learn to live on our world without destroying our place in its ecology. without destroying anything, needlessly. never know what you're going to need later, maybe those carrier pigeons and dodos would have been real handy to have in the future...but we'll never know


So if you found out conclusively (somehow) that there was no objective meaning to life, are you saying you would reject that conclusion and develop your own meaning elsewhere justified by the things _you_ _believe_ gave your life meaning?


----------



## tstick (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think we're here to do anything in particular. we're not mother nature's protectors, we're her children, and terrible children we are.
> the purpose of our existence is to improve ourselves. to learn to live on our world without destroying our place in its ecology. without destroying anything, needlessly. never know what you're going to need later,* maybe those carrier pigeons and dodos would have been real handy to have in the future...but we'll never know*


I usd to wonder about getting my tonsils removed was going to mean that, when the aliens or Jesus or whoever comes back to save us, they will communicate only to the people who have their tonsils! Like, the tonsils were installed as a kind of receiver. And, since I have, as of yet, had no superhuman contact, I can only assume that it's because I don't have my tonsils! 


Maybe humans are just a momentary "mold" that blossoms up every few million years and ends up killing other creatures and feeding on their bodies...basically extinguishing entire species like a plague. And, after awhile, the living planet (that Earth is) gets whopped by a meteor...or a big emission burps out of the Sun.._.or something_....and wipes us out just like that...and a few hundred years after we are gone, the flora and fauna that survive, will proliferate and evolve into the next dominant version - much the same way humans evolved after the dinosaurs were wiped out...It will be the next, opportunist and adaptable "thing"....maybe totally different than humans. Who knows?

Certainly, in any case....Mother Nature...her children...and everything else, including the planet, itself, will be disintegrated....and, in enough time, it will be as if Earth was never even here...Our Sun will be gone....the planets....It just takes time. Humans can't grasp that. It's too infinite...It takes too long. We are impatient creatures who want to believe that everything is here to serve our needs. I wish I could be one who was totally in-harmony with my planet....but there are still a lot of things out there that can kill me....so the competition continues!


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

tstick said:


> I usd to wonder about getting my tonsils removed was going to mean that, when the aliens or Jesus or whoever comes back to save us, they will communicate only to the people who have their tonsils! Like, the tonsils were installed as a kind of receiver. And, since I have, as of yet, had no superhuman contact, I can only assume that it's because I don't have my tonsils!
> 
> 
> Maybe humans are just a momentary "mold" that blossoms up every few million years and ends up killing other creatures and feeding on their bodies...basically extinguishing entire species like a plague. And, after awhile, the living planet (that Earth is) gets whopped by a meteor...or a big emission burps out of the Sun.._.or something_....and wipes us out just like that...and a few hundred years after we are gone, the flora and fauna that survive, will proliferate and evolve into the next dominant version - much the same way humans evolved after the dinosaurs were wiped out...It will be the next, opportunist and adaptable "thing"....maybe totally different than humans. Who knows?
> ...


The trajectory of the solar system sends us through the disc of the galaxy every 65 million years or so, which tends to perturb the orbit of some large rock in the Oort Cloud and sends it into the core of the solar system where we are and smacks the Earth. Turns out we're about due.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

we could already have a defense system in place, if we could concentrate on the future, and quit worrying about the past.
we could already have an active base on the moon, we could be mining iron and rare metals from asteroids, using solar energy, and be building a jumping off point in space to start colonizing mars.
while we were out mining, we could be dropping small tracking satellites that keep an eye on anything over a certain size that passes by them. that would give us time to destroy them, or at least alter their trajectory so they miss the planet. all this tech exists now, its not science fiction. we're just too busy killing each other for personal reasons to do anything about it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we could already have a defense system in place, if we could concentrate on the future, and quit worrying about the past.
> we could already have an active base on the moon, we could be mining iron and rare metals from asteroids, using solar energy, and be building a jumping off point in space to start colonizing mars.
> while we were out mining, we could be dropping small tracking satellites that keep an eye on anything over a certain size that passes by them. that would give us time to destroy them, or at least alter their trajectory so they miss the planet. all this tech exists now, its not science fiction. we're just too busy killing each other for personal reasons to do anything about it.


It seems killing each other for oil is more profitable. In the short run. For them.


----------



## alltatup (May 1, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So if you found out conclusively (somehow) that there was no objective meaning to life, are you saying you would reject that conclusion and develop your own meaning elsewhere justified by the things _you_ _believe_ gave your life meaning?


This hypothesis doesn't work, because where would the conclusive evidence come from?? It would be impossible to "find it out"; it's the kind of thing that you can believe or not, but there's no evidence for it.

So how about this: Let's say you find it absolutely impossible to believe in the God concept, and that you have an alternative way of struggling to make sense of everything and its meaning. Because I do think it's a life-long struggle to make sense of life.

I can tell you about my philosophy and my beliefs--and that's just what everyone's been doing here--but I can't put it forward as _*the truth*_--only as my search *my* meaning and truth. And I think that if we put it like that instead of insisting that "I am right"--people feel freer to express how they see things.

I know I haven't been here long, but I've been searching high and high to find a cannabis/philosophy discussion... real important to me...


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2018)

alltatup said:


> This hypothesis doesn't work, because where would the conclusive evidence come from?? It would be impossible to "find it out"; it's the kind of thing that you can believe or not, but there's no evidence for it.
> 
> So how about this: Let's say you find it absolutely impossible to believe in the God concept, and that you have an alternative way of struggling to make sense of everything and its meaning. Because I do think it's a life-long struggle to make sense of life.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're on the right track.

I can't believe in the Gods others have put forth so I'm stuck creating my own meaning.

We'll see how it all works out in the end lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 2, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?


It makes me feel like having a discussion about archetypes, which is exactly what one's head is wrapped around.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 2, 2018)

fft

"The shadow side of “science as a modern-day wisdom tradition” is that it can, and often does take on the qualities of a religion, with all of its taboos and heresies that violate the open-minded spirit of the scientific method. The tenets of science, which can easily resemble a disguised form of religious dogma, call for its adherents’ intellectual and emotional allegiance in a way that borders on the irrational. People who have been indoctrinated into the dictates of this scientific creed, as if hypnotized or under a spell, can find it difficult or even impossible to imagine that the world can be anything other than the way they have been taught that it is, as if no other way of thinking or knowing about things has ever occurred to them. The still-dominant attitude of “scientific materialism”─with its hidden metaphysical belief in an objectively existing world─has erroneously excluded the subjectively experienced mind from the domain of the natural world to the point that “scientific knowledge” has come to be equated with “objective knowledge.” And yet, quantum physics has proven there’s no objective anything."


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)

I dont think so big dog there is evedance of much more pluss time does not make blue prints of dna.. Come on you guys are smarter than that what it is im not shure but i aint taking theory of big bangs i need proof no missing links no missing motherfucken nothing i need facts religous and atheist


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)

Big bang no way fuck man that is just a thery no proof


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## alltatup (May 3, 2018)

tstick said:


> I usd to wonder about getting my tonsils removed was going to mean that, when the aliens or Jesus or whoever comes back to save us, they will communicate only to the people who have their tonsils! Like, the tonsils were installed as a kind of receiver. And, since I have, as of yet, had no superhuman contact, I can only assume that it's because I don't have my tonsils!
> 
> 
> Maybe humans are just a momentary "mold" that blossoms up every few million years and ends up killing other creatures and feeding on their bodies...basically extinguishing entire species like a plague. And, after awhile, the living planet (that Earth is) gets whopped by a meteor...or a big emission burps out of the Sun.._.or something_....and wipes us out just like that...and a few hundred years after we are gone, the flora and fauna that survive, will proliferate and evolve into the next dominant version - much the same way humans evolved after the dinosaurs were wiped out...It will be the next, opportunist and adaptable "thing"....maybe totally different than humans. Who knows?
> ...


I also hold the belief that if life gets extinguished on this planet, the primordial soup would come back around. Because apparently in this particular spot in infinity, that's how "physics," as human beings like to call it, works. Humans call them "laws"; in infinity, there must be other sets of laws, or realms without any laws...??? How can we know? We can't, cuz we're stuck here.

I never believed "that everything is here to serve our needs." It seems like the most arrogant, patriarchal and destructive stance that humans can take. That's what's killing the planet.


----------



## alltatup (May 3, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> fft
> 
> "The shadow side of “science as a modern-day wisdom tradition” is that it can, and often does take on the qualities of a religion, with all of its taboos and heresies that violate the open-minded spirit of the scientific method. The tenets of science, which can easily resemble a disguised form of religious dogma, call for its adherents’ intellectual and emotional allegiance in a way that borders on the irrational. People who have been indoctrinated into the dictates of this scientific creed, as if hypnotized or under a spell, can find it difficult or even impossible to imagine that the world can be anything other than the way they have been taught that it is, as if no other way of thinking or knowing about things has ever occurred to them. The still-dominant attitude of “scientific materialism”─with its hidden metaphysical belief in an objectively existing world─has erroneously excluded the subjectively experienced mind from the domain of the natural world to the point that “scientific knowledge” has come to be equated with “objective knowledge.” And yet, quantum physics has proven there’s no objective anything."


Hear, hear!! Science likes to pretend that it's immune to irrational or dogmatic thought, but it's just like any other institution: vulnerable to rigidity, censorship, and authoritarianism. Like you said, indoctrination.


----------



## alltatup (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Big bang no way fuck man that is just a thery no proof


*DAMN!!! *The videos are fascinating!!!! I agree with you about no proof of the big bang, but I get the sense that at least in our little corner of infinity, the cosmos kind of breathes, out in expansion, in in contraction. Then when the matter in our corner is completely contracted, bang! It expands outward with a bang!

I just keep wondering about what goes on in other parts of infinity...


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

I cant spell but my thought of the blue print of dna and variables and eco system is not a clue its writen data by something some one


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Big bang no way fuck man that is just a thery no proof


The bb was born by Lemaitre, he explicitly states that the Beginning and Creation are not the same discussion. He corrected Einstein on that.

He pointed out that the trinity does not conflict with the quantum, and says that the trinity is deeper, anyway.

*trinity - primary forces, etc..


----------



## PetFlora (May 3, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There is no meaning to life, life just _is_. It exists, you exist, we exist just _because_. Because of the natural interactions between chemicals over time. Your life began just like it'll end, in the sea of oblivion. The chemical reactions that make up your body, mind, and consciousness will eventually cease and you won't exist, _as you. _What you're made of will still exist, but _you_ won't. Wrap your head around _that_.
> 
> How does that make you feel, and why?


I just finished reading Arthur C Clarke's Childhood's End. What can I tell you? I didn't get into sci fi reading until a few years ago. It basically lays out your question


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> The bb was born by Lemaitre, he explicitly states that the Beginning and Creation are not the same discussion. He corrected Einstein on that.
> 
> He pointed out that the trinity does not conflict with the quantum, and says that the trinity is deeper, anyway.
> 
> *trinity - primary forces, etc..


Trinty as in christianity?


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Let introduce some kind of light


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I just finished reading Arthur C Clarke's Childhood's End. What can I tell you? I didn't get into sci fi reading until a few years ago. It basically lays out your question


Sounds like I'll have to check that out


----------



## alltatup (May 4, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Let introduce some kind of light


Absolutely fascinating stuff. I'm going to look into the lecturer, I want to know more. Thanks for posting these vids.

I tried to find out more about zoharstargatetv, and my computer warned me not to continue on to their website. Thump, do you know what's going on with that? You think they're getting blocked by....????


----------



## PetFlora (May 4, 2018)

alltatup said:


> Absolutely fascinating stuff. I'm going to look into the lecturer, I want to know more. Thanks for posting these vids.
> 
> I tried to find out more about zoharstargatetv, and my computer warned me not to continue on to their website. Thump, do you know what's going on with that? You think they're getting blocked by....????



Micheal Tellinger who speaks in the beginning discovered 100s/1000s of unique stone rings in S Africa that ring like a bell which could be an energy source

As with the many benefits of hemp and cannabis, those in charge do not want us to have free energy or learn about its origins


----------



## Rob Roy (May 4, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> I just finished reading Arthur C Clarke's Childhood's End. What can I tell you? I didn't get into sci fi reading until a few years ago. It basically lays out your question


That's a good one.


----------



## alltatup (May 4, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Micheal Tellinger who speaks in the beginning discovered 100s/1000s of unique stone rings in S Africa that ring like a bell which could be an energy source
> 
> As with the many benefits of hemp and cannabis, those in charge do not want us to have free energy or learn about its origins


I BELIEVE IT!! Theyd burn me at the stake if I gave them the chance...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Trinty as in christianity?


As in everywhere. Three primary forces.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2018)

Reading this at the moment:

http://darwins-god.blogspot.ca/2013/06/here-is-how-gnosticism-informs-evolution.html?m=1


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)

alltatup said:


> Absolutely fascinating stuff. I'm going to look into the lecturer, I want to know more. Thanks for posting these vids.
> 
> I tried to find out more about zoharstargatetv, and my computer warned me not to continue on to their website. Thump, do you know what's going on with that? You think they're getting blocked by....????


Im not shure porn virus spy ware mabe lolz


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

Found out my purpose 17 years ago, to be the world's pin cushion.t hey gotta hate somebody, might as well be me.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)




----------



## alltatup (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


>


First, loved the video, big hip hop fan, but never heard him before.

There are far too many haters out there for you to be their only target: haters gotta hate, that's what they do all over the globe. My goal is to protect my own energy so it isn't tainted or weakened by the haters. Cannabis sure helps me do that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

alltatup said:


> First, loved the video, big hip hop fan, but never heard him before.
> 
> There are far too many haters out there for you to be their only target: haters gotta hate, that's what they do all over the globe. My goal is to protect my own energy so it isn't tainted or weakened by the haters. Cannabis sure helps me do that.


But when these people are hateful vampires, 8 billion of them, you can't fight that army.


----------



## alltatup (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> But when these people are hateful vampires, 8 billion of them, you can't fight that army.


I stay human, don't I? That's my job. Discern when to fight and when to bend like a blade of grass in a hurricane. I don't think I'd want to live if I believed that I had no power, but I *do* believe I have power or energy, which I have to cultivate daily, just like my cannabis plants. Cannabis helps me to see who's who, so I can figure out how to use my power as opposed to allowing myself to be drained (of blood or energy.....)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

well this thread went to hell, time to quit watching it


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 5, 2018)

Everyone has a purpose imo.
Mine was looking after ill family members till they past.
I have buried all my immediate family. I'm the last one.


----------



## alltatup (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well this thread went to hell, time to quit watching it


Bye roger; hope you find a fun thread.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 6, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Everyone has a purpose imo.
> Mine was looking after ill family members till they past.
> I have buried all my immediate family. I'm the last one.


So do you think you still have a purpose? What happens when your purpose has passed? You brought up an interesting qeustion


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 12, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So do you think you still have a purpose? What happens when your purpose has passed? You brought up an interesting qeustion


You enjoy life is what you do.Knowing you did what you were put here to do.
Some people put sick loved ones in a home. Some in hospitals.
My immediate family members did not want to die in a retirement home or hospitals.
I respected that from them. I did what I had to do. Gave up my life for them even though I knew it was a losing battle.
I have no regrets, its because I did what they all asked.
I stayed strong.
Was the hardest thing in life I have done.

Did pot help me to go through all the sadness.
It sure did.

I do have some sadness still, holidays are hard and birthdays etc.
But inside I know what I did for my loved ones is why I have no regret.

So that was my purpose in life. Now I enjoy life the best I can.
Your life isn't over after you find your purpose and complete.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 14, 2018)

alltatup said:


> I stay human, don't I? That's my job. Discern when to fight and when to bend like a blade of grass in a hurricane. I don't think I'd want to live if I believed that I had no power, but I *do* believe I have power or energy, which I have to cultivate daily, just like my cannabis plants. Cannabis helps me to see who's who, so I can figure out how to use my power as opposed to allowing myself to be drained (of blood or energy.....)


After smoking DMT hundreds of times I lost all hope for this life and the future. Ignorance truly is bliss.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 20, 2018)

Life itself is a cycle no different than death being inevitable. If life is truly meaningless, are we just abstracts of some omnipotent force? Are our dreams ways of labelling our mere existence as "useful". I really stopped caring to answer life's harshest questions before I became parent simply because pondering about prevents progression. A person's life most think has to be meaningful by their number of feats and achievements that should be engraved in history, but just living by your way can be considered something of an achievement. If I am a pawn in some cosmic chess board, so be it. I will move according to my own will since I possess the choice to do so.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2018)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> Life itself is a cycle no different than death being inevitable. If life is truly meaningless, are we just abstracts of some omnipotent force? Are our dreams ways of labelling our mere existence as "useful". I really stopped caring to answer life's harshest questions before I became parent simply because pondering about prevents progression. A person's life most think has to be meaningful by their number of feats and achievements that should be engraved in history, but just living by your way can be considered something of an achievement. If I am a pawn in some cosmic chess board, so be it. I will move according to my own will since I possess the choice to do so.


Pondering about life's harshest questions prevents progression?

Could you elaborate on that?

I think many people believe their life's meaning depends on their achievements in life, but I don't believe that's true. I think meaning is personal, _what you make of it yourself_. You only have one life. It's yours to do what you want with. What gives it worth is not self sacrifice or nationalism. What gives it worth, I think, is what you truly believe to be right, and acting on it specifically to make the world a better place than you found it.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 20, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pondering about life's harshest questions prevents progression?
> 
> Could you elaborate on that?
> 
> I think many people believe their life's meaning depends on their achievements in life, but I don't believe that's true. I think meaning is personal, _what you make of it yourself_. You only have one life. It's yours to do what you want with. What gives it worth is not self sacrifice or nationalism. What gives it worth, I think, is what you truly believe to be right, and acting on it specifically to make the world a better place than you found it.


One does not simply learn the facts of life by trying to break down its laws and factors. Metaphorically speaking the pot doesn't cook fast enough if your staring at it. Experiences is one of cornerstones of wisdom, which helps us get an idea of life's various intricacies and those stranger than fiction moments, hence the progression needed for us to better comprehend the universe we dwell in. As for doing what believe is right is a simple jest of morality, ever changing like what's trending on facebook.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 12, 2018)

Why does the OP think his life is meaningless? If you can change just one life for the better it's not meaningless. Think about it. Logically, nothing should exist. Yet, here we are, and you can read this reply. So that is proof that there's a definite meaning to this life, your life, my life and all life. But, if you think bad thoughts, when you "die" your "essence" which makes the OP the OP will get all confused, and take many many more life times before you become intelligent enough for enlightenment as a possibility.

When you become confused at death, depending on if you tried to mostly do good, you are given compassion by the Buddhas and have another go at it, and get it right. But if you're bad, you go to one of the hells and must realize your wrongs, and eventually get another go too. Then if you commit suicide, you go to the "hell" of suicide, where you suffer for the ignorance wasting this opportunity not to your fullest.

Unlike what other religions say though, if you do end up at death where you don't want, it's not permanent, and you eventually will understand and get out. It's not eternal suffering, liberation (Nirvana) is possible for all!

Therefore, don't say "what if my life is meaningless," instead, "I want to make this place a better place." Then you try the best you can, and eventually you will end this suffering in Samsara of endless rebirth and become a Buddha.

Everyone, including the self doubting OP has what's called a Tathagata-garbha, which mean the "womb" or "seed" of a Buddha. This is inside us all, but because of Maya (illusion) we don't realize we are in fact already a Buddha. 

That doesn't mean we should say, "the Buddha said I'm a Buddha, so I need to do nothing." That's wrong! It's like having a gold mine and saying, "because I own a gold mine, the gold is there, so I don't need to mine it." Nope, you still need to cultivate proper Dharma and actually realize Buddhahood.

Take care,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Why does the OP think his life is meaningless? If you can change just one life for the better it's not meaningless. Think about it. Logically, nothing should exist. Yet, here we are, and you can read this reply. So that is proof that there's a definite meaning to this life, your life, my life and all life. But, if you think bad thoughts, when you "die" your "essence" which makes the OP the OP will get all confused, and take many many more life times before you become intelligent enough for enlightenment as a possibility.
> 
> When you become confused at death, depending on if you tried to mostly do good, you are given compassion by the Buddhas and have another go at it, and get it right. But if you're bad, you go to one of the hells and must realize your wrongs, and eventually get another go too. Then if you commit suicide, you go to the "hell" of suicide, where you suffer for the ignorance wasting this opportunity not to your fullest.
> 
> ...


That's just like, your opinion, man...


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> That's just like, your opinion, man...


Isn't that the point of this forum section?

Would you rather I posted some meme showing Keanu Reeves saying from Bill and Ted, "What if, this is only a movie, and we can't go back in time to get bodacious babes, and when we die, we are nothing." Woah!

So it's bad to tell someone to knock off the emo self loathing existential douchebaggery and get on with taking your life one day at a time not knowing if it's pointless, but is pointless if you keep up the negative thoughts?

Hmmm?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Isn't that the point of this forum section?
> 
> Would you rather I posted some meme showing Keanu Reeves saying from Bill and Ted, "What if, this is only a movie, and we can't go back in time to get bodacious babes, and when we die, we are nothing." Woah!
> 
> ...


It's a movie quote.

Relax, brother.

Watch The Big Lebowski and you'll be in on the joke.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It's a movie quote.
> 
> Relax, brother.
> 
> Watch The Big Lebowski and you'll be in on the joke.


Sorry, man. I was too busy reading my sutras and sitting in the corner meditating while masturbating to watch that movie.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> Sorry, man. I was too busy reading my sutras and sitting in the corner meditating while masturbating to watch that movie.


Lol you know what? I haven't watched it, either!

It's enough of an icon that various quotes have made it into the cultural zeitgeist.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

Transcendental masturbation aside, if I found out my purpose in life was to not matter, I'd say I've been extremely successful!

I think our actions give meaning to our life which would in fact be completely meaningless without our effort to make it into something else. Lump of clay and all that. So every day I see as meaningless until I put meaning to it with my intentions and actions. IOW, nothing would change for me.


----------

